# Difficulty flushing toilet.



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

My toilet cistern won't flush unless you pump it vigorously. Straightaway logic dictated that it must be some kind of diaphram mechanism and that the diaphram itself is broken or cracked.

Sure enough, after a bit of googling, it seems I was right. Its a cheapo B&Q toilet and looking at the inside it looked like it was a sealed unit and the whole thing may have to be replaced.

Perhaps that is not the case and I'm reading that there may be a repair kit at B&Q. I'll have a look but in the meantime, this seems to be a common problem so if this has happened to you, do have any tips to share on the easiest way to replace the diaphram, if thats what it is.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd offer some help but it seems British toilets are different than American.
No help here...sorry.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dave :wave:

I can't speak from personal experience 'cos I just phone my local council repairs and they sort it out, but a pal who had a similar problem found the diaphragm in his cistern was a stiff circular plastic plate with a disc of thick polythene resting on it to form the seal against the housing.

The polythene had split (into several pieces) so he cut a piece to size from a sturdy plastic bag (the sort you get sand etc. in from builder's merchants, wash any sand off first :grin - There's a good guide here that might be of use:- *Link*


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Great link, thanks Bo! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome :lol:


----------

